# Roddy Beaubois ditches walking boot



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DALLAS -- Rodrigue Beaubois is finally getting around without a walking boot for the first time in three months, but the Dallas Mavericks guard still won't return to the practice court for at least a few more weeks.
> 
> Beaubois, who broke his foot in early August while training with the French national team for the FIBA World Championships, was cleared to ditch the boot after a routine exam by Mavericks team physician Dr. T.O. Souryal.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/news/story?id=5812153


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

His rehab is actually taking a little longer than I initially thought it would. But the Mavericks seem to be performing decently so far, so there's no need to rush him back. Still, it would be nice to have him back by the end of the year so that Terry can go back to providing that spark off the bench. Bringing Terry, Marion, and Haywood off the bench would be pretty solid.


----------

